# The Way of the Superior Man



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

Just started reading "The Way of the Superior Man: A Spiritual Guide to Mastering the Challenges of Women, Work, and Sexual Desire" Amazon.com: The Way of the Superior Man: A Spiritual Guide to Mastering the Challenges of Women, Work, and Sexual Desire (9781591792574): David Deida: Books

Only a couple of chapters into it, but it is resonating with me like no other book I've read. I have been suppressing my masculine side for so long it hurts. I was a SAHD and I hated it. I love sports and love fishing and most things masculine and somehow I got into this Nice Guy role and need to break out (are breaking out) and my wife can come with me or not...

Anyone else read this book?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes. 

I found it to be a far better read than "Fire in the Belly". 

I also recommend "Being the Strong Man a Woman Wants"

For me, the primary difference between each of these and "No More Mr. Nice Guy" is that the books above were more 'cerebral' and contemplative, rather than action oriented or providing steps to take.

All good books. All meaningless unless the reader actually formulates a plan, and executes it as a result.

I make that statement for any man undergoing this journey, not just you.

But ... as for you; let's not broadcast to the wife that we are reading this one shall we? 

I also strongly urge you to get a pick up artist book. "Rules of the Game", "The Lay Guide", "The Mystery Method". I advocate the "Lay Guide" because despite it's name, it actually stresses that learning 'game' isn't about being a disrespectful pr!ck. Can't stress enough how useful being familiar with that information is when it comes to dealing with women. I'm dead serious. And as a bonus, if the wife knows you're reading that one ... well, that should put a bee in her bonnet so to speak.

Do it. Don't talk about doing it.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

Deejo, might be too late for some of that... She picks up my Kindle all the time and reads from some of my books so she already knows what I'm up too. I guess I need to do a better job of not leaving my Kindle laying around the house. I told her about the NMMNG book months ago and the marriedmansexlife.com blog before you guys warned me not to tell her what I was up to, so she knows a lot of this stuff. I can't really put the genie back in the box so to speak. She has asked me repeatedly to be more masculine and take a lead.

I'll get The Lay Guide after this book... I guess there can't be too much information around this topic!


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the audio version of the superior man on my ipod and listen to it at the gym. It hasn't done much for me so maybe I need to listen to it again.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

I have found it very helpful so far. I guess for me, I have suppressing my masculine side for so long (and my wife her feminine side) that it is eye opening. If you don't have that problem, then you may never see it...

Funny thing... I found the book for free online: http://www.smilyanov.net/download/pdfs/The Way of the Superior Man.pdf

It looks like the older copy, but I couldn't find any differences to my Kindle version.


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Im sure I have too, when I listen to it , it appears to be very vague and abstract in things.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Deejo, might be too late for some of that... She picks up my Kindle all the time and reads from some of my books so she already knows what I'm up too. I guess I need to do a better job of not leaving my Kindle laying around the house. I told her about the NMMNG book months ago and the marriedmansexlife.com blog before you guys warned me not to tell her what I was up to, so she knows a lot of this stuff. I can't really put the genie back in the box so to speak. She has asked me repeatedly to be more masculine and take a lead.
> 
> I'll get The Lay Guide after this book... I guess there can't be too much information around this topic!


Just once, I wish you would do something completely selfish. Who cares what she asks for?

What actually interests you?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Just once, I wish you would do something completely selfish. Who cares what she asks for?
> 
> What actually interests you?


you are kidding me? My business, my kids, photography, sports, cars. guns, yoga, etc... Too many things probably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

I've read and continue to refer to _The Way of the Superior Man_. It's second only to Glover's book in its helpfulness to me. And this despite some resistance that's due to the often mystical language and my own distaste for those who set themselves up as spiritual gurus.

Not only is Deida's mystical focus distracting to those of us looking for practical wisdom, his language is sometimes imprecise or misleading. For example, the chapter headed "Her Complaint is Content-Free" should really be titled "Her Complaint is Not What It Seems." But it's actually one of the best chapters. I recommend the book highly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

ManagingEditor said:


> I've read and continue to refer to _The Way of the Superior Man_. It's second only to Glover's book in its helpfulness to me. And this despite some resistance that's due to the often mystical language and my own distaste for those who set themselves up as spiritual gurus.
> 
> Not only is Deida's mystical focus distracting to those of us looking for practical wisdom, his language is sometimes imprecise or misleading. For example, the chapter headed "Her Complaint is Content-Free" should really be titled "Her Complaint is Not What It Seems." But it's actually one of the best chapters. I recommend the book highly.


Well said.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to voice an unpopular opinion here, but I really did not enjoy the few sections of the book that I skimmed. 

Regarding ejaculation...
"She knows she can deplete him, weaken him, empty him of life force. She has won."

Um, what?

I do get that it has the potential for helping many people improve their lives, but I think the best way to achieve masculine fulfillment or complete your "mission" is to put down all the self help books, go to the gym, and start gaining some self awareness. 

I'm just an unwavering cynic when it comes to these kinds of books.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

lime said:


> I'm going to voice an unpopular opinion here, but I really did not enjoy the few sections of the book that I skimmed.
> 
> Regarding ejaculation...
> "She knows she can deplete him, weaken him, empty him of life force. She has won."
> ...


I dunno ... I'd love to be drained of my 'life force' right about now. I may actually try that as a pickup line;

"I wish to give you the gift of my life force ... if you would but have it. Now please remove your clothing ..."

Yeah, like I said, where most of this stuff is concerned, I take what I like and chuck the rest. I wanted to be familiar with a cross-section of the 'Man' stuff out there. That's why my reading has run the gamut from new-agey-sprirtual-hoodoo to toilet humor trash. Kind of like Fox News vs. NPR. 

The 'doing' remains the important piece, and getting physical is the single best first step a dude can take.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

lime said:


> Regarding ejaculation...
> "She knows she can deplete him, weaken him, empty him of life force. She has won."
> 
> Um, what?


UUmmmm -- Heck yeah!

I can't speak for all women, but I feel a rush of power knowing I have taken this big strong man and weakened him to the point where he's lucky to know his own name. I have the power to do that. And he trusts me enough to let me do it. And only me. My husband knows I feel this way and submits freely.

Don't dismiss the book just because you may not understand what the author is saying. Truth may exist beyond your current ability to understand it...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quoted for truth!!!!




Janie said:


> UUmmmm -- Heck yeah!
> 
> I can't speak for all women, but I feel a rush of power knowing I have taken this big strong man and weakened him to the point where he's lucky to know his own name. I have the power to do that. And he trusts me enough to let me do it. And only me. My husband knows I feel this way and submits freely.
> 
> Don't dismiss the book just because you may not understand what the author is saying. Truth may exist beyond your current ability to understand it...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> "She knows she can deplete him, weaken him, empty him of life force. She has won."


>.<!



> I'd love to be drained of my 'life force' right about now.


=/
Be careful of what you wish for mate...

Regardless, I'm curious about this 'tough up' 'man up' talks, but there's none about strong women... heh, perhaps that's probably why the missus has zero competition out there


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

RandomDude said:


> Regardless, I'm curious about this 'tough up' 'man up' talks, but there's none about strong women... heh, perhaps that's probably why the missus has zero competition out there


Same techniques apply ... but the execution is different.

There may be very few categorical differences between a strong man and a strong woman, but they present differently.

The 'life force' thing was a pretty good illustration of how this particular author would shift from a narrative of the plainly spoken, to poetic prose. At times, I found it annoying.

Overall, the book offered some good perspectives.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Im just reading the superior man. Im finding it strange. I can see the insights, but the prose is all wrong. I think this guy was on some super mario drugs when he wrote this book. Not enough into it yet to see if i will truly enjoy it, but there are some valid points already, once you get past the alternate plane of reality prose used in the writing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I just received some email spam for a book entitled, "how to get head every day". Now im torn on which book i should finish first....

Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

I've been reading this book (thanks for the link BTW), and I really did not like style, or sort of too much mescaline thought process through the first bit of it... Then I got to pages 114 - 140, and in spite of its writing style, there are some moments of real wisdom in there. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

I finished this book a couple of days ago. I have to agree that some of the prose is a little new age, but overall I found it to be quite helpful. I think the stuff that he writes about the male/female polarity was very informative for me. I see that my wife and I had switch the polarity in our relationship years ago and the author even mentions being a "Nice Guy" a couple of times. So I took a back seat and my wife started to drive the relationship and that's when things started going downhill. Overall, I found the book to be very helpful to help me understand my wife and women and men in general.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Now get yourself that PUA book. I learned way more from that, than I did "Way of the Superior Man" :FIREdevil:

Even better, check out the Married Man, Sex Life Blog ...


----------

